# 00453 - Function limitation due to Over-temperature haldex t



## bigr1979 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all. 
After a vcds scan of the awd system i got the fault code 00453 - Function limitation due to Over-temperature.
I tried to clear the fault but there was a communication error. 
I am ccompletely skint atm. I will get this looked at as soon as have got some cash. In the meantime does anyone think it could be of benefit to me to take the haldex fuse out?


----------



## 2west (Nov 9, 2011)

bigr1979 said:


> Hi all.
> After a vcds scan of the awd system i got the fault code 00453 - Function limitation due to Over-temperature.
> I tried to clear the fault but there was a communication error.
> I am ccompletely skint atm. I will get this looked at as soon as have got some cash. In the meantime does anyone think it could be of benefit to me to take the haldex fuse out?


Hi bigr1979,

overheating is a very rare fault encountered with these Haldex system. The temperature reader in the system is mostly there to adjust the pintle movement to stay within a very precise working range haldex engineer determined. In other words, the pintle will move in order to compensate for a thiner hotter oil. The diffence is so minimal they could have skip that step with no real impact but they are very meticulous these germain engineers and most of the time it makes their work shine!

Most of the time with that problem, it is not even a real overheating problem you will have but an electrical malfunction that will send that code. Particularly if you are not able to clear the fault even after a cool down.

The other possibiliy is a mecanical failure that is not really reversible, but it would be suprising. You will probably end by replacing the control module.

Do you feel the rear wheel drive is still working? Normally an overheating problem should open the pintle completely and the car will be front wheel drive only.

To answer your question, if you have any doubt, as long you don't have a qualified shop to look at it, removing the 5 amp fuse won't hurt anything.


----------



## bigr1979 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you. It seems that there is a faulty ttemperature sensor in my haldex causing the problem. Is there anywayof gegetting round this like shorting out the duff sensor.

If not I guess I need to buy 2nd hand controller, i still frustratingly can't access the for sale section of the forum,how mmany posts do I need to do to be allowed?


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

Has the Haldex oil been changed as it should because it does deteriorate and could possibly cause this fault.


----------



## bigr1979 (Jan 2, 2014)

steveupton said:


> Has the Haldex oil been changed as it should because it does deteriorate and could possibly cause this fault.


Garage says its sensor, it thinks uts at 100 degrees when its stone cold


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Haldex controllers come up for sale very rarely, I will keep an eye on the for sale items for you and if I see one then I will send you the details probably more chance at a breakers or on the bay

Cheers stevie


----------



## c4z (Aug 15, 2011)

outdoor stevie said:


> Haldex controllers come up for sale very rarely, I will keep an eye on the for sale items for you and if I see one then I will send you the details probably more chance at a breakers or on the bay
> 
> Cheers stevie


There are some on ebay.. :?


----------

